# Are you a cat person, dog person or both?



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

For me I like both animals. I wish I have a dog though, even though I love my cat.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm both! I live with two dogs and two cats. I've never been "dogless" or "catless" in my life. They have been a part of my life since the day I was born. If I had to choose between the two?? No, don't make me do it!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Dog person here who is quickly becoming a cat person as well. I inherited a cat (for the weekend) that I didn't want but couldn't just pass off to have it put down. 

That lasted 7 years and she died at the ripe old age of 20.

And I've cat sat for some real loves. So I guess my long winded answer would be both.


----------



## amberjade (May 28, 2010)

I love animals in general, but can't imagine not having a dog. Can live without a cat. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

I too love all animals. Horses and dogs being my favorite. I have only owned one cat in my life and prior to her, I said I would never want a cat. Now that I have had her, I think about getting another cat someday. We shall see.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Both! I've always had both cats and dogs in my life . I currently have 2 cats and a dog. 

Inga, horses are my other passion too. My sisters and I each had horses growing up. I can't afford them anymore now though (nor do i have the time for them). I sure do miss riding. But my sister still has horses and I can go riding whenever I visit her.


----------



## brownmane (Jan 7, 2011)

Grew up on a dairy farm and always had cats & dogs. I am definitely a cat person. Did have a chihuahua for 15 years. Loved her, but dogs require a lot of attention and time. Cats are more independent.

As well, I don't particularly care for animals that are bigger than cats. Don't know why. I have 3 cats - one who will be 17 this year!


----------



## lorax84 (Nov 3, 2010)

Dog person, I don't mind cats but I am really allergic to them. I definitely don't like cats enough to get allergy shots every week.


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

Both never had a dog but I want one and I have 3 cats 2 kittens atcualy they are like 5 but they are my babies and I have my about 18 year old cat he was found as a stray and then we got him after 3 years with a diffrent family so and we have had him for about 14 years so he is any were from 17-20ish we don't know but we love him.


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Hehe I would like to have a dog though, but my place doesn't allow dogs.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

I can't imagine my life without dogs. I need to have my dogs by me. It makes coming home nice. They greet me at the door with wagging tails, actually wagging bodies. They are always so happy to see me. Maybe it is selfish but it feels good to be so loved. ha ha


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

My mom and dad are dog people. Hehe


----------



## Andrew1 (Jun 23, 2011)

I like cats, they are so cute and their kittens are very fury.


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

I love cats too, but I love all animals, except for the pest ones. lol


----------



## Beaches (May 28, 2011)

I am a "cat" person through and through.


----------



## Beaches (May 28, 2011)

*Still love cats even after reading their differing philosophies!*

*The 10 Canine Commandments *​ 






 

*1.* My life is likely to last ten to fifteen years. Any separation from you will be painful for me. Remember that when you buy me.

*2.* Give me time to understand what you want of me.

*3.* Place your trust in me - it's crucial for my well-being.

*4.* Don't be angry at me for long, and don't lock me up as punishment. You have your work, your entertainment and your friends. I have only you.

*5.* Talk to me sometimes. Even if I don't understand your words, I understand your voice when it's speaking to me.

*6.* Be aware of however you treat me, I'll never forget it.

*7.* Remember before you hit me that I have teeth that could easily crush the bones in your hands, but that I choose not to bite you.

*8.* Before you scold me for being uncooperative, obstinate or lazy, ask yourself if something might be bothering me. Perhaps I'm not getting the right food, or I've been out in the sun or in the cold too long, or my heart is getting old and weak.

*9.* Take care of me when I get old. You too, will grow old.

*10.* Go with me on difficult journeys. Never say: 'I can't bear to watch it', 'let it happen in my absence' or 'I am tired of you'. Everything is easier for me if you are there.

Remember that…















*The 10 Feline Commandments*​ 
"These are the laws you humans are to follow when interacting with us furry bundles of joy. Failure to obey will result in excessive yowling, scratches, bites and an increased level of mischief."









 

*1.* Thou shalt always allow me to climb up on the kitchen counter and drink from the faucet.

*2.* Thou shalt clean my litter box twice daily.

*3.* Thou shalt allow me to sniff your plate of food and chow down on it if I so desire.

*4.* Thou shalt wake up to pet me when I meow in the middle of the night.

*5.* Thou shalt never leave the house for any reason whatsoever.

*6.* Thou shalt not sleep on my side of the bed.

*7.* Thou shalt provide me with a never ending supply of catnip.

*8.* Thou shalt buy me cat trees and toys that I will never use.

*9.* Thou shalt not complain when I use your furniture as a scratching post.

*10.* Thou shalt not put any other pets before me.


NOW….












Reading the dog commandments, you can't help not have tears in your eyes! The cat commandments...well no surprises there, that's your typical cat!







I will always love those "furry bundles of joy" though. :lol:


----------



## PaperclipGirl (Feb 7, 2010)

Dog person here... 

I had a cat though when I was younger that used to pee on my sisters bed - best cat EVER!!! hehehe

I currently am owned by a yellow lab and dachshund both rescues from the pound. I also have never been dogless (with the exception of the years in a college dorm).


----------



## nicolaas (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm a dog person.I love my dog RAKA. 
No afens but I hate cats, they always catch birds!(always even if they are well fed)


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Dog person. I don't like cats.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

My dog was like my best friend, had him from when I was 5 till like a week before I turned 22. But, Ive had my cat for like 2 years and hes like my son.

So cat person.


----------



## starflyer (Feb 19, 2012)

cat person i get along with dogs but dont want one


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

It is funny that I just went back and read what I had said in this thread in April of last year. I said I might some day get another cat. well, for about 5 months now, I have my second cat. I am still horses and dogs first but cats.... well, I love them too. 

Here is Eleanor


----------



## yyankeeyankeefan (Feb 1, 2012)

i am a general all over animal lover...sure some from a-far but i love all animals! my soon to pop (i hope any day now) kitty who is keeping them all to herself! lol. she keeps faking us out and making us think she is gonna have them!


----------



## Chris7 (Jan 2, 2012)

Cats are to moody, dogs are awesome!!!!!


----------



## Philnominal (Dec 22, 2011)

I have 3 dogs and 4 cats, so you decide.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Put me in the cat camp! I love my dogs, and they have some distinct advantages, but . . . yeah. Cat, FTW! Mostly I suspect this is due to the fact that we are _very_ similar in temperament!:tongue:


----------



## yyankeeyankeefan (Feb 1, 2012)

we have picked our new kittens! they are ADORABLE! the gray one we have named Pandora. we are still thinking of a name for the black and white one. he is a perfect match (unknown of the fur length atm hoping long hair) to the cat that my son lost a couple months back. so my son picked him. hoping it helps him feel better. so far so good!


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

What great stories. ^^ Love the pictures too


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Both!! There is no way I could ever choose. I love to snuggle withmy cats at night, and I love running and romping with my dogs. I love watching my cats chase a lazer, and I love having a dog head in my lap. I will never be able to choose. My housing situation will chose for me. I just couldn't bear to have a dog in an apartment (especially because I love big dogs). Here are some of my current dogs and cats:


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

I'm a dog person. I'm extremely allergic to cats, which probably doesn't help!


----------



## marshallsea (Apr 30, 2012)

Cats-they challenge you


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

Dogs, all the way.
I'm allergic to cats and they act like they know it, picking on me!


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

eaturbyfill said:


> I'm allergic to cats and they act like they know it, picking on me!


My parents had a freind that was very allergic and Bonnie would always hide from any guests, but she would rub all over him, and sit on his lap. She got shut outside after, but of all people to like . . . 

I'm a cat person, I like certain dogs, but yappy ones bug me and certain big ones that aren't on a leash and the owner lets run all over your beach stuff and almost ruin your goggles, dog bites the kids and she says hes nice. . . I beg to differ. Although I love German Sheppard's, Jack Russell's, and and Golden reteivers! Esp German Sheppard, such nice dogs.


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

Yeah, that's what the cats do to me!


----------



## Miss Vicky (Aug 24, 2012)

Can I say, not really either one?

Definitely not a dog person. Dogs are too much work. They're too noisy and I've been bitten or nearly bitten by too many of them. I've always had cats (currently have just one) and have loved each and every cat I've ever had, but I tend to dislike other people's cats. Too many of them are stand-offish or even aggressive. 

If I had to call myself any particular sort of pet person, it would be a rat person.


----------



## sidluckman (Jan 15, 2012)

I loved dogs when I was growing up but have not had the opportunity to own one since. Being a single working person does not lend itself to responsible dog ownership. 

I gradually became more interested in cats, and currently have four. They are surprisingly doglike in many ways that non-cat owners will never quite get until they spend some time with a cat. And they really need to. 

One of my cats, a male siamese, is a far better retriever than any of my three dogs ever was. They are terrific pets.

Still dogs can actually get out there with you and be your co-pilot in the Camry or be your running partner. 

I think people will always need these two species in order to be the best humans we can be.


----------



## John0216 (Aug 23, 2012)

i have always had at least 1 not a day without one <3


----------



## robertedmunds (Aug 29, 2012)

I like dogs more because of their loyalty. Have you watched the movie Hachiko?


----------



## sidluckman (Jan 15, 2012)

I know the story. But couldn't you argue that that dog is not so much loyal as it is hungry?

Kidding! 

But to be honest, my cats are capable of loyalty, which is something I didn't know about cats until I owned them. Some of them are much more loyal than any of my particular dogs were, which really surprised me.

For example, I have never had any of my dogs greet me at the door with a stick to fetch, but I have had a couple cats do it.

They are both great creatures. I suggest that everyone find out what they're missing in terms of the species with which they are less familiar.

It's pretty cool.


----------



## robertedmunds (Aug 29, 2012)

I have a dog and he always greets me when I get home. I guess your cats are well trained.  I would also like to have a persian cat. Persian cats are cute and fluffy.


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

The first dog I had as a kid wasn't really loyal or unloyal, just.. dumb, to be honest. She'd just go up to anyone, and was really daft. I still loved her dearly, though. But I've also had dogs that were just the opposite.


----------



## sidluckman (Jan 15, 2012)

Persians are gorgeous but too much maintenance for me. We are sort of a wash and wear set at my house: all siamese and oriental shorhairs. And my own hair is quite short, too. 

Are the cats trained? It's more a love of life and of play, I think, that results in them coming to the door with a toy to throw.


----------



## Brandonl87 (Jan 15, 2012)

2 All white huskies with blue eyes here  never had a cat but my wife wants one.


----------



## sidluckman (Jan 15, 2012)

Huskies! Love 'em! I Had a Norwegian Elkhound many years ago. I ran, back in those days. Couldn't keep up with one now!

Hows the brushing going, BTW?


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

add a poll to this thread

BTW Dog


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

sidluckman said:


> I loved dogs when I was growing up but have not had the opportunity to own one since. Being a single working person does not lend itself to responsible dog ownership.


^
l
Debatable


----------



## sidluckman (Jan 15, 2012)

There are doggie day cares, I know, and dog walkers, but the poor guy would spend more time with the baby-sitter's than with me! If I have a dog, I really want to be around the dog a lot. 

But I hope I can one day have a dog again.


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

True dat


----------



## sidluckman (Jan 15, 2012)

Bacon; you is good people!


----------

